# Virgin Mobile: Has anyone tried on their iPhone?



## 5andman

http://www.virginmobile.ca/site/en/pricesAndFeatures/pdfs/myPLAN_Monthly_Packages.pdf


ALL THE TEXT AND MOBILE WEB BROWSING YOU CAN HANDLE 
• 2,500 text messages for $10/mth. 
• Unlimited Mobile Web Browsing for $7/mth. 
• 2,500 text messages plus Unlimited Mobile Web Browsing for $15/mth.


Has anyone tried or know if they've switched to a GSM network? (or they still use Bell's network)


----------



## cap10subtext

Nope. All phones are still CDMA according to the site. I'd be the first in line if virgin was Canada's iPhone provider.


----------



## Adrian.

That is good. I thought that Virgin was prepaid only.


----------



## jonmon

Yeah, they just introduced post paid plans recently.


----------



## John Clay

Virgin still resells the Bell network, and thus CDMA only.


----------



## 5andman

That's too bad. I would switchover in a second.
Rogers is such a rip off!
Im still looking for a good data plan.


----------



## JustAMacUser

I used to be with Virgin Mobile before I got my iPhone. If I couldn't use my iPhone in Canada as a phone, I would switch back to them in a heartbeat. Coverage was good, customer service was good, mobile Internet costs are amazing; the list goes on...


----------



## MacBookinToronto

John Clay said:


> Virgin still resells the Bell network, and thus CDMA only.


Darn...my excitement level went through the roof for a moment..and yet again...crashing back down


----------



## cdncableguy

5andman said:


> That's too bad. I would switchover in a second.
> Rogers is such a rip off!
> Im still looking for a good data plan.


Data plans might be changing at Rogers according to Howard Forums.
HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Rogers Revamps Blackberry & WM Data plans March 18th 2008


----------



## stefan8888

I read on Virgin Mobile website that they will soon offer the iphone. Bell has their new network up so they can use the iphone. and im guessing virgin is changing to use bells new network as well so theyll be able to offer the iphone.

the website said Virgin will sell the iphone early sometime in 2010. I think february.

My question is, if Virgin is using the new Bell 3G HSPA network, does the mean i can buy a used or unlocked iphone and use it for Virgin? 

I asked someone at one of their locations and they said no, its not quite like GSM, you need to buy it from them specifically...but I dont think i believe that person, they usually talk out of their ass just so they have an answer.

The fact that Iphone is a GSM phone, and that it works on Bell, leads me to think that I should be able to use an unlocked phone for Virgin. Granted i dont really know what the difference is between GSM and HSPA...


----------



## Gabbadude

stefan8888 said:


> I read on Virgin Mobile website that they will soon offer the iphone. Bell has their new network up so they can use the iphone. and im guessing virgin is changing to use bells new network as well so theyll be able to offer the iphone.
> 
> the website said Virgin will sell the iphone early sometime in 2010. I think february.
> 
> My question is, if Virgin is using the new Bell 3G HSPA network, does the mean i can buy a used or unlocked iphone and use it for Virgin?
> 
> I asked someone at one of their locations and they said no, its not quite like GSM, you need to buy it from them specifically...but I dont think i believe that person, they usually talk out of their ass just so they have an answer.
> 
> The fact that Iphone is a GSM phone, and that it works on Bell, leads me to think that I should be able to use an unlocked phone for Virgin. Granted i dont really know what the difference is between GSM and HSPA...



I just read the same thing on the virginmobile website. I hope the price will be good! So far, my service with them has been great!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

If Virgin carries the iPhone (meaning they would have to be on Bells 3G HSPA) then yes, with a Virgin SIM card you could use an unlocked iPhone on Virgin.


----------



## makuribu

Bell Canada bought out Virgin Mobile Canada a few months back, so Bell-Virgin is like Rogers-Fido.



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> If Virgin carries the iPhone (meaning they would have to be on Bells 3G HSPA) then yes, with a Virgin SIM card you could use an unlocked iPhone on Virgin.


----------



## Sniper4u

5andman said:


> Virgin Mobile Canada Plans - Virgin Mobile Canada
> 
> 
> ALL THE TEXT AND MOBILE WEB BROWSING YOU CAN HANDLE
> • 2,500 text messages for $10/mth.
> • Unlimited Mobile Web Browsing for $7/mth.
> • 2,500 text messages plus Unlimited Mobile Web Browsing for $15/mth.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried or know if they've switched to a GSM network? (or they still use Bell's network)


You need to read this closer. It says Unlimited Mobile Web Browsing. That is not a data package. It is in fact a seperate ( and very small ) web browser and is very limitted. This package will not work for an iPhone. 



stefan8888 said:


> I read on Virgin Mobile website that they will soon offer the iphone. Bell has their new network up so they can use the iphone. and im guessing virgin is changing to use bells new network as well so theyll be able to offer the iphone.
> 
> the website said Virgin will sell the iphone early sometime in 2010. I think february.
> 
> My question is, if Virgin is using the new Bell 3G HSPA network, does the mean i can buy a used or unlocked iphone and use it for Virgin?
> 
> I asked someone at one of their locations and they said no, its not quite like GSM, you need to buy it from them specifically...but I dont think i believe that person, they usually talk out of their ass just so they have an answer.
> 
> The fact that Iphone is a GSM phone, and that it works on Bell, leads me to think that I should be able to use an unlocked phone for Virgin. Granted i dont really know what the difference is between GSM and HSPA...


HSPA is the 3G network which Bell, Telus, Fido, and Rogers use on the 850-1900 frequencies. GSM is 2G or Edge and is also on the the same frequency. Unfortunately 3G phones cannot use 2G Edge unless specifically programmed seperately for it. 3G is not downward compatible to 2G.


----------



## HowEver

But HSPA is also a kind of GSM.

To be clear, Rogers and fido use GPRS, Edge and 3G/HSPA. Bell and Telus use only 3G/HSPA.

3G phones *can* use 2G/Edge is they have that capacity. For example, an iPhone 3GS or a Nokia E71 or a similar 3G phone with these other radios can use 3G, Edge, GPRS, if they are on Rogers/fido.

A Bell or Telus iPhone 3GS or other 3G Bell or Telus phone cannot use Edge or GPRS since there is no Edge or GPRS on Bell's and Telus' networks.

All iPhone 3Gs and 3GS's have all of the radios/chips in them to use GPRS, Edge and 3G/HSPA.






Sniper4u said:


> HSPA is the 3G network which Bell, Telus, Fido, and Rogers use on the 850-1900 frequencies. GSM is 2G or Edge and is also on the the same frequency. Unfortunately 3G phones cannot use 2G Edge unless specifically programmed seperately for it. 3G is not downward compatible to 2G.


----------



## Trevor...

Virgin's Blackberry plans are just as horrible as everyone else, don't see much reason to be optimistic about their iPhone plans.


----------



## ifade

I bought an iphone with virgin mobile. It works for me in Calgary. I don't have it test out of city.


----------



## andreww

Since I've just been through this I'll offer my comments. Virgin does sell the iPhone, so it is obviously compatible with their network. The rates that the original poster quoted are for Virgin's pay and talk plans. There is no way currently to get an iPhone running on pay and talk because they will not sell you a SIM without a smartphone contract, and none of their Pay and Talk phones are GSM type phones. If at some point virgin were to offer a GSM Pay and Talk, you would be able to activate it, then put the SIM in your iPhone. This would get you basic phone functionality.

Having been with virgin for several years I can tell you that their service has suffered since they were acquired by Bell. Their rates have rapidly increased, and their are much cheaper providers out there.


----------



## mhuynh

hi andreww,

you said there are much cheaper providers out there, and I was wondering who it might be. Ive been looking and researching on how I can save some money on my cell phone cuz its really costing way to much. Rogers suck for where I am, Sarnia ontario. No service unless u are outside and the iphone is always confused on whether 3g is better or 2g is better. Signal is never constant. My virgin mobile pay as you go, however, is very reliable, there is always service (its only a basic Nokia phone).

So I was actually planning on using virgin mobile pay as u go unlimited text and having the unlimited web browsing, but i wasnt sure if the data would work. Apparently it doesnt lol (from posts on this forum). I'm planning to go to wireless wave tomorrow and figure out what is the best path to take. I just need a reliable phone with caller ID, Text, some mins for calls but not important at all, and data is optional if its cheap. $60/month after tax with no caller ID and voicemail is a pain.


----------



## daniels

you can always buy the voice and data plan from any provider separately (i mean like choose the $25.00 voice plan and $25.00 500mb data) and after 30 days you can cancel the data and pay a DECF fee for $200.00 from Fido and Telus $100.00 from Rogers. Then you will be only left with the voice plan which is much cheaper


----------



## Ekasra

mhuynh said:


> hi andreww,
> 
> you said there are much cheaper providers out there, and I was wondering who it might be. Ive been looking and researching on how I can save some money on my cell phone cuz its really costing way to much. Rogers suck for where I am, Sarnia ontario. No service unless u are outside and the iphone is always confused on whether 3g is better or 2g is better. Signal is never constant. My virgin mobile pay as you go, however, is very reliable, there is always service (its only a basic Nokia phone).
> 
> So I was actually planning on using virgin mobile pay as u go unlimited text and having the unlimited web browsing, but i wasnt sure if the data would work. Apparently it doesnt lol (from posts on this forum). I'm planning to go to wireless wave tomorrow and figure out what is the best path to take. I just need a reliable phone with caller ID, Text, some mins for calls but not important at all, and data is optional if its cheap. $60/month after tax with no caller ID and voicemail is a pain.


If Telus has good coverage in your area (which you can check by looking up the maps), then I'd suggest you go with them. They offer a cheap plans with mostly everything you need, and can be filled out with an addon or two.


----------

